# I think it appropriate to pay homage



## clee01l (Dec 30, 2010)

Today marks the final passing and the last of Kodachrome.  A film medium familiar to any of us who are perhaps now a bit 'long of tooth'. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/30/us/30film.html?_r=2.

Kodachrome, Ektachrome and Tri-X were the first films I bought for my first 'real' camera back in 1965.  While I can't say that I will miss it being a confirmed digital enthusiast and Lightroom user. I am saddened to know that that box of slides sitting on my shelf will never grow.
 All I'm left with are the memories. Thanks Kodak and Kodachrome for the memories...


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Dec 30, 2010)

Ah Kodachrome - we hardly knew ye


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Dec 30, 2010)

I was born in 1969 - 4 years after your first camera :shock:

I never shot 35mm film, only those little 110 camera things for holiday snaps.


----------



## ukbrown (Dec 30, 2010)

We know a song about that (Paul Simon)


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 30, 2010)

Does that mean my thousands of Kodachromes are now more valuable???:thinking::thinking:


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Does that mean my thousands of Kodachromes are now more valuable???



Yes, Geoff.  There is an oil minister in Nigeria that would like to buy them from you, but first you need to open up a PayPal account so you can deposit his check.  Did you not receive his e-mail message? 

--Ken :mrgreen:


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Dec 31, 2010)

He sent you a message too ?  I paid already, can't wait !


----------



## Bruce J (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a few rolls still sitting in my freezer, if anyone would like to invest.  I'm sure they will be collector's items in the near future.  Also have a camera that the film will work in.  Can't help much w/ the processing, though.  Cheers,


----------



## Braders (Dec 31, 2010)

http://stevemccurry.wordpress.com/2010/12/30/the-end-of-an-era-1935-to-2010/


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 1, 2011)

sizzlingbadger said:


> He sent you a message too ?  I paid already, can't wait !



While you are waiting, can I interest you in a bridge in NYC? :angel:

--Ken


----------



## herbgreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Does anyone remember using FOUR-track reels for audio? I remember eight-track players... but four tracks were even before my time.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 2, 2011)

herbgreen said:


> Does anyone remember using FOUR-track reels for audio? I remember eight-track players... but four tracks were even before my time.


Of course. My first real audio system was made by Akai and I remember copying music from vynel records to a big reel so that I could play hours of music without needing to change records every few minutes (A record changer (playing stacks of records) was the anathema to keeping scratch free records).  With four tracks you could record two stereo tracks in each direction and when the reel would come to the end, using autoreverse, it would rewind playing the other two tracks and double the amount of music you could get on a reel.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 2, 2011)

I never actually owned such a system, but I helped my next door neighbor set his up. Teac/Dual/Sony I think, with the revolutionary standalone Dolby compander, for tape hiss reduction.

I do still have some 8" floppies in my library. I have a text editor I developed in a CP/M macro-assembler that I hate to throw away, although the floppies are probably scrambled, there's nothing left to read them, and no CPUs to run the code on. I think at one point I had a dual 8" drive, each with Doublesided, DoubleDensity  DSDD capability, which if memory serves me was a total of 512kB. (could have been 1 MB) . I think it cost well over $2,000, around 30 years ago.


(Oh, and I had to walk to school in the snow, up hill both ways. ....   ) (Da*n old farts....)


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 2, 2011)

Brad Snyder said:


> (Oh, and I had to walk to school in the snow, up hill both ways. ....   ) (Da*n old farts....)



I used to manage to get there on my bike (any Brits remember the 1963 winter?)....then I used to spend the first 10 minutes at school with my hands clamped to a radiator to try get some feeling back into them! Old farts indeed!


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 2, 2011)

herbgreen said:


> Does anyone remember using FOUR-track reels for audio? I remember eight-track players... but four tracks were even before my time.


I still have a Revox reel to reel machine wit built in 2 CHannel 10Watt Amp cards, matching 400ohm headphones, Bayerdynamisier matched mikes and my tapes! Along with splicing equipment.

:thumb 
Don


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 2, 2011)

DonRicklin said:


> I still have a Revox reel to reel machine wit built in 2 CHannel 10Watt Amp cards, matching 400ohm headphones, Bayerdynamisier matched mikes and my tapes! Along with splicing equipment.



Good old Swiss quality equipment  I used to own a Revox as well, simply THE BEST 

Beat


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 3, 2011)

I wasn't born in '63 but I remember people talking about the winter. I think this years winter in the UK may be a repeat of those temperatures. It summer here in NZ and its incredibly hot today, its hard to imagine it being -13C at my parents when its above 30C here !


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 3, 2011)

b_gossweiler said:


> Good old Swiss quality equipment  I used to own a Revox as well, simply THE BEST
> 
> Beat


For Sure! 
Got it in Berlin Germany around 1974 while in the service, stationed there! 

Don


----------



## rjalex (Jan 11, 2011)

Well ahem I was 8 when the TV went from B&W to Color in my country (only one channel of course) and some clever scammer sold "color films to apply to your B&W to see it in color" (note the usage of the singular form) eh eh
I am scared that this thread is getting near to swapping experiences on denture adhesives and old age diapers ! 
PS I used Kodachrome 25 a lot, but my slides have lived in the tropics for some year and endured so many changes of country that a sizable amount are ruined (fungus the biggest scourge) and I acquired the most precious memories with a scanner.


----------



## tulsasem (Jan 12, 2011)

I just never got into the slides much.  Oh I have *some* but the vast majority of my collection is just prints from a 35 mm Minolta.  Of course, now I have digital cameras like most everyone.


----------



## efrost05 (Jan 16, 2011)

I guess the old models are vintage and are for keeps.


----------

